# All time greatest chainguard!



## Jaypem (Dec 22, 2016)

Chainguards are such an iconic bike part.
I thought maybe I'd poll the forum to see whose got an all time favorite classic to post?

I'm down to the finishing touches on a build and planning to make a custom guard.
I'd love to style it after a classic. I've got a couple ideas in mind, but I really would appreciate seeing a few more


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2016)

The Schwinn feather guard gets my vote.
Joe's hula girl makes it look all that much better.


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2016)

Kool bike! Something along the order of this, but maybe longer and following the arc of the cantilever bars?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 22, 2016)

The French were big on chainguards. 
50s suicide shifter with derailleur-attached chainguard




this is actually a moped chainguard - the chain comes out of the fish's mouth - don't want to guess where it went in




Peugeot chainguard




if you could find or fabricate one like the top left in this French catalog, it might work


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2016)

WOW!!! That fish is the coolest chainguard EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> WOW!!! That fish is the coolest chainguard EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I wonder if Catfish owns one of those? Then again, he probably has 10 of them!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2016)

I like this bike Wald Streamline guard a lot.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

It's gotta be the Monark "Piecrust" chainring/guard for me


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> It's gotta be the Monark "Piecrust" chainring/guard for me




MMMMMMMM Pie.


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 22, 2016)

Good start!
Personal favorite of my own..


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2016)

I do like the Hula gal, and the back setting, oh yeah, and the chainguard. Here are a couple that have graced my stable.The Merc entailed chrome plating, 2 tone paint, then hand painted lettering.


















View attachment 399820

View attachment 399821

View attachment 399822


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 22, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Kool bike! Something along the order of this, but maybe longer and following the arc of the cantilever bars?
> 
> View attachment 399775




That's one of the guards I've saved for possible inspiration!
Got a few more...
Been looking for a name I like and a font too. I'd like to water jet the lettering out and weld it to the guard...
Rust Fast ?


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## jkent (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Dec 22, 2016)

Best chainguard ever.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2016)

French?


----------



## sarmis (Dec 22, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Best chainguard ever.
> 
> View attachment 399871




Those Whacky French seem to enjoy Devil imagery? 
Yes that's a fun chainguard !


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been looking at quite few amazing custom builds by some very creative French dudes...My next project will be influenced to some degree by what I've seen coming out of Paris!
Already this thread is paying off..Might be going for one of those fish guards in the near future 

In the mean time, this project needs some good old American styling to wrap it up.
How about some 50's-60's era space age stuff? 
Anyone have anything of that era to show off?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Jaypem (Dec 23, 2016)

Anything from the Higgins or Western Flyer crowd?
Seems like they both had some talented designers working in the chainguard department


----------



## Barto (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow, I was expecting  some of these guards to show up but dag, there are some really cool and unsusal guards out there.  For me, the one that keeps showing up is this one (anyone know what year it is).  House paint and all, I've seen this one used on everything from an OG girls bike to a current Rat Rod build...even as shop wall hangers!  Might be a girls chain guard, but I would drop it on my Rat Rod in a second... 

This is a fairly common, moderately priced but very utilitarian guard that also serves as a canvas for all kinds of creativity  (if only I had some).  For the everyday stuff, this gets my vote!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2016)

sarmis said:


> Those Whacky French seem to enjoy Devil imagery?
> Yes that's a fun chainguard !



.....and gargoyles....... it's a European thing...I mean look at the castles.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 23, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


>



 chain guard is sweet and so is that bike.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 23, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Chainguards are such an iconic bike part.
> I thought maybe I'd poll the forum to see whose got an all time favorite classic to post?
> 
> I'm down to the finishing touches on a build and planning to make a custom guard.
> ...



 Nice ride Jordy


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 23, 2016)

This is my favorite (except when you need to find one, and the cash you have to layout for it) because it truly resembles a specific type of African weapon from the Congo.  It makes me wonder if the designer also collected ethnographic weapons or saw one at a natural history museum in Dayton.  Below are some similar examples but you can never find the one you are remembering when you need it...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 400361
> 
> This is my favorite (except when you need to find one, and the cash you have to layout for it) because it truly resembles a specific type of African weapon from the Congo.  It makes me wonder if the designer also collected ethnographic weapons or saw one at a natural history museum in Dayton.  Below are some similar examples but you can never find the one you are remembering when you need it...
> 
> ...



that last one is in the running for all-time great (both are beautiful).  
Would really like to see that fit up on a bike.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 23, 2016)

This Murray style guard is also one of my personal favorites.


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 23, 2016)

I always liked this.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2017)

reviving this cool old thread, because my Simplex derailleur chainguard wants to play


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 19, 2017)

Chain guard


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 19, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Chain guardView attachment 453709



Wow, that's really a unique looking one.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 19, 2017)

This is my favorite in chrome.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)

How about this one?


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 19, 2017)

Simplicity & style by Colson:
















Here ya go Mike~


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Simplicity & style by Colson:




Hmmmm......not Colson


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 19, 2017)

Jaypem said:


> Good start!
> Personal favorite of my own..
> 
> View attachment 399799 View attachment 399800
> ...



I personally love this style of guard. On the other hand, I strongly dislike feather guards unless prewar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Simplicity & style by Colson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! Was looking for that pic. That guard is on my 36 Equipped Motorbike now


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ha! Was looking for that pic. That guard is on my 36 Equipped Motorbike now.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2017)

*All time greatest chain guard!*
*

 *
bike for sale complete http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-dayton-safety.106214/


----------



## vincev (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 19, 2017)

The Hawthorne's pretty cool sorta Daytonesque~


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2017)

found this one on a '37 Funiculo Schulz on ebay


----------



## onecatahula (May 14, 2017)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> How about this one?



HANDS DOWN, AND BY FAR,THE BEST CHAINGUARD! TO BAD ITS ONLY FOR THE LADIES


----------

